# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  جدید: «کنکور نظام قدیم باید یکسال دیگر تمدید شود»

## amir.13

به گزارش حوزه پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، احمد نادری عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر مطلبی درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم منتشر کرد.

متن مطلب نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم به شرح زیر است:

طبق صحبتی که امروز با همکاران خوبم در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات داشتم، فردا ان شاالله گزارش اینجانب از وضعیت ‎تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارائه و در این مورد تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. 

گزارش معتقد است که با توجه به جمیع شرایط، کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی یکسال دیگر تمدید شود.

منبع: خبرگزاری فارس

----------


## Fawzi

نماینده های مجلس فقط بدرد توئیت زدن میخورن !
حاشیه جدید درست نکنید ! فاتحه نظام قدیم خوانده شد رفت !

----------


## mahdi_artur

> به گزارش حوزه پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، احمد نادری عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر مطلبی درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم منتشر کرد.
> 
> متن مطلب نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم به شرح زیر است:
> 
> طبق صحبتی که امروز با همکاران خوبم در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات داشتم، فردا ان شاالله گزارش اینجانب از وضعیت ‎تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارائه و در این مورد تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. 
> 
> گزارش معتقد است که با توجه به جمیع شرایط، کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی یکسال دیگر تمدید شود.
> 
> منبع: خبرگزاری فارس



آمار دقیق نظام قدیم ها در 3 کنکور  اخیر:


جمع آوری توسط من !
منبع: سازمان سنجش


کنکور 97  950 هزار و 85 داوطلب
642 هزار و 228 نفر تجربی
کنکور 98  ۵۴۱ هزار و ۵۶۲ داوطلب
308 هزار و 391 نفر تجربی 
کنکور 99  350 هزار نفر (تخمین*)
190 هزار نفر تجربی (تخمین*)


تخمین تعداد داوطلبین نظام قدیم کنکور 99 بدلیل منتشر نشدن آمار دقیق توسط سازمان سنجش توسط من انجام گرفت!


طبق این تخمین ما تنها 25 درصد از کل آمار داوطلبین کنکور 99 را به داوطلبین نظام قدیم اختصاص دادیم ، این درحالی است که با استناد بر اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش ۴۸.۴۱ درصد داوطلبان از نظام آموزشی قدیم داوطلب کنکور 98 بودند. 


اگر امسال 60 درصد داوطلبین نظام قدیم پشت کنکور نمانند (که این آمار برای انتخاب رشته طبق تجربه رقمی رویایی خواهد بود) با یک محاسبه ساده متوجه خواهیم شد که:
 امسال حداقل 140 هزار نظام قدیمی پشت کنکور خواهند ماند.
این عدد 1.75 برابر آمار اعلامی سازمان سنجش است. (تقریبا دو برابر)


ما در این تخمین:
تعداد نظام قدیم های کنکور 99 را فقط 25 درصد کل آمار شرکت کنندگان در نظر گرفتیم. (این در حالی است که 48 درصد داوطلبین 98 را نظام قدیمی ها تشکیل می دادند.)
 فقط 40 درصد نظام قدیمی های کنکور 99 را پشت کنکوری 1400 در نظر گرفتیم. 
یعنی 60 درصد نظام قدیمی ها را باز هم خط زدیم! (این در حالی است که برای مثال در کنکور سال نود و هفت 57 درصد داوطلبین نظام قدیم پشت کنکور ماندند!)


 این آمار واقعیست...


و اما در مورد سازمان سنجش 
که آمار منتشر نکردند و نخواهند کرد
باید بگم رقمی حدود 1000 میلیارد در جیبشون میره و رفته و نیازی به تمدید قدیم نمیبنن :Yahoo (112):

----------


## amir.13

> نماینده های مجلس فقط بدرد توئیت زدن میخورن !
> حاشیه جدید درست نکنید ! فاتحه نظام قدیم خوانده شد رفت !


حالا تا فردا صبر کنید ببینیم چه تصمیمی میگیرن. شاید یه حرکتی زدن!

----------


## Fawzi

> حالا تا فردا صبر کنید ببینیم چه تصمیمی میگیرن. شاید یه حرکتی زدن!


اینا همونایین که سر تعویق بچه های مردمو بازی دادن ! 
ایا سر ماجرای تعویق پند نگرفتید !؟ 
وای بر فراموشکاران :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اینا همونایین که سر تعویق بچه های مردمو بازی دادن ! 
> ایا سر ماجرای تعویق پند نگرفتید !؟ 
> وای بر فراموشکاران


تعویق شدنی نبود (با توجه به طوماری از دلایل و مستندات که الان نتیجه شو داریم می بینیم...روزی حداقل 400 کشته کرونایی که گاها در اخبار کم و زیاد اعلام میشه...)
اما برگزاری یه کنکور مجدد اونم در آمار بالا (حداقل 150 هزار شرکت کننده ، یعنی بیشتر از کل جمعیت هنر و زبان) شدنی نیست؟! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## amir.13

> اینا همونایین که سر تعویق بچه های مردمو بازی دادن ! 
> ایا سر ماجرای تعویق پند نگرفتید !؟ 
> وای بر فراموشکاران


تعویق کنکور رو مجلس گذاشت به عهده ستاد کرونا و ستاد بود که تصمیم گرفت! این یکمی قضیش متفاوته ، شاید ۰.۱ درصد احتمالش باشه که تمدید کنن.
ولی خب قبول دارم زیاد نمیشه روی حرفای مجلس حساب کرد.
در کل این تاپیک فقط جنبه اطلاع رسانی داره. تا فردا صبر کنید مشخص میشه انشاالله!

----------


## Eve

*دیگه دیررررررررره
ما گذشتیم و گذشت آنچه نظام قدیم با ما کرد/:*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> تعویق کنکور رو مجلس گذاشت به عهده ستاد کرونا و ستاد بود که تصمیم گرفت! این یکمی قضیش متفاوته ، شاید ۰.۱ درصد احتمالش باشه که تمدید کنن.
> ولی خب قبول دارم زیاد نمیشه روی حرفای مجلس حساب کرد.
> در کل این تاپیک فقط جنبه اطلاع رسانی داره. تا فردا صبر کنید مشخص میشه انشاالله!


قدیم تمدید میشه ولی انقدری دیر که همه قدیمی ها رفتن جدید (الان از هر 100 تا نظام قدیمی 99 تاشون کتابای جدیدو هم خریدن)
سیاست کار همینه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Fawzi

> تعویق شدنی نبود (با توجه به طوماری از دلایل و مستندات که الان نتیجه شو داریم می بینیم...روزی حداقل 400 کشته کرونایی که گاها در اخبار کم و زیاد اعلام میشه...)
> اما برگزاری یه کنکور مجدد اونم در آمار بالا (حداقل 150 هزار شرکت کننده ، یعنی بیشتر از کل جمعیت هنر و زبان) شدنی نیست؟!



شدنی بود ! اما نخواستند ک بشه !
و از طرفی بعد از 24ساعت کاملا حرفاشون برگشت ! نتیجشم شد تقلبات گسترده و ... (همون پیش بینی های فاطی کماندو !  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):  )


در مورد نظام قدیم هم اگه اجرایی بود زودتر ازینا باید اعلام میشد همراه با تاثیر مثبت ! 
این چه بازیه راه انداختن ؟ مردم که پول مفت ندارن خرج بچه هاشون کنن ..الان تعداد زیادی از نظام قدیمی ها کتاب های جدید سفارش دادن با هر دنگ و فنگی بوده .. دو تا مسئول درست حسابی این سازمان رنجش نداره که بخوان یه خبر درست و به موقع رو اطلاع رسانی کنن! هر دم یکی از باغ خودش میزنه تو دل اخبار کنکور و تمدید و حمایت از کنکوریا و ...!

----------


## amir.13

> قدیم تمدید میشه ولی انقدری دیر که همه قدیمی ها رفتن جدید (الان از هر 100 تا نظام قدیمی 99 تاشون کتابای جدیدو هم خریدن)
> سیاست کار همینه


اتفاقا برادر منم امسال پشت کنکوریه ، هنوز مهاجرت نکرده به نظام جدید. بعد نتایج میخواست کتاب بخره
حالا ببینیم چی میشه. امیدوارم هرچی که خیره اتفاق بیفته

----------


## _Joseph_

> به گزارش حوزه پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، احمد نادری عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر مطلبی درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم منتشر کرد.
> 
> متن مطلب نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم به شرح زیر است:
> 
> طبق صحبتی که امروز با همکاران خوبم در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات داشتم، فردا ان شاالله گزارش اینجانب از وضعیت ‎تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارائه و در این مورد تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. 
> 
> گزارش معتقد است که با توجه به جمیع شرایط، کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی یکسال دیگر تمدید شود.
> 
> منبع: خبرگزاری فارس


انشالله که تمدید میشه

----------


## eligram1400

اینا تمدید نمیکنن چون به فکر جیب خودشونن نه بچه ها

----------


## میلاد زد

> اینا همونایین که سر تعویق بچه های مردمو بازی دادن ! 
> ایا سر ماجرای تعویق پند نگرفتید !؟ 
> وای بر فراموشکاران


 حالا تعویق بخوره تو سرشون یک طرحی اوردن به اسم تفحص از مافیا کلی روش مانور دادن و خیلی ریز و مجلسی بعد کلی بوق وگرنا از دستور کار خارجش کردن خیلی تمیز

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اتفاقا برادر منم امسال پشت کنکوریه ، هنوز مهاجرت نکرده به نظام جدید. بعد نتایج میخواست کتاب بخره
> حالا ببینیم چی میشه. امیدوارم هرچی که خیره اتفاق بیفته


میدونی تو چه فکریم؟
تو فکر اینم که اگه تمدید بشه چندین هزار پشت کنکوری نظام قدیم که منابع شونو فول کردن و خلاصه کلی هزینه نظام جدید دوباره دادن چقدر بعضیاشون داغون میشن ...
یه حالتی مثل اقتصاد ورشکسته ایران شده کنکور :Yahoo (114): 
حتی بین قدیما هم شکاف می افته ، یه عده که منابع جدیدو تهیه کردن نقره داغ میشن شاید همینا مخالف تمدید دوباره قدیم هم در بیان :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Fawzi

> حالا تعویق بخوره تو سرشون یک طرحی اوردن به اسم تفحص از مافیا کلی روش مانور دادن و خیلی ریز و مجلسی بعد کلی بوق وگرنا از دستور کار خارجش کردن خیلی تمیز


هر وقت اختلاس و فساد و دزدی رو تونستن از مملکت دور کنن
تفحص از مافیا هم میشه روش فکری کرد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

با ابن وضع به کنکور 1400 شک و شبه هست. ( میخوام حاشیه جدید ایجاد کنم)

----------


## amir.13

> میدونی تو چه فکریم؟
> تو فکر اینم که اگه تمدید بشه چندین هزار پشت کنکوری نظام قدیم که منابع شونو فول کردن و خلاصه کلی هزینه نظام جدید دوباره دادن چقدر بعضیاشون داغون میشن ...
> یه حالتی مثل اقتصاد ورشکسته ایران شده کنکور
> حتی بین قدیما هم شکاف می افته ، یه عده که منابع جدیدو تهیه کردن نقره داغ میشن شاید همینا مخالف تمدید دوباره قدیم هم در بیان


اصلا هیچی تو این مملکت روی حساب کتاب نیست. چقدر ضربه زدن به مردم واقعا با این تصمیمات لحظه‌ای و بی حساب کتابشون. کنکور که یه بخش کوچیکشه
واقعا ضد حاله روی حرف سنجش حساب باز کنی و کتاباتو کیلویی بدی بره و با کلی هزینه کتاب جدید بخری ، بعد بیان بگن دوباره تمدید کردیم نظام قدیم رو!
نمیتونن یعنی این جمیع شرایط رو زودتر در نظر بگیرن و تصمیم بگیرن؟

----------


## amir.13

> با ابن وضع به کنکور 1400 شک و شبه هست. ( میخوام حاشیه جدید ایجاد کنم)


ماشالا برادر ، آفرین :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Bahar1377

اینا همونایی اند  که یه روز گفتن تعویق ، ظرف ۲۴ ساعت نظرشون و عوض کردند!!! نگید کار روحانی بود...میخوام بهتون بگم که دست همشون تو یه کاسس و فقط دارن برامون فیلم بازی میکنند....و ذهن و فکر مردم و درگیر بازیهای کثیف سیاسی‌شون کردند....

----------


## Bahar1377

شنیدم دانشجو جماعت اگه تو انتخابات شرکت نکنه، براش دردسر میشه؟؟؟ ایا حقیقت داره؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> اصلا هیچی تو این مملکت روی حساب کتاب نیست. چقدر ضربه زدن به مردم واقعا با این تصمیمات لحظه‌ای و بی حساب کتابشون. کنکور که یه بخش کوچیکشه
> واقعا ضد حاله روی حرف سنجش حساب باز کنی و کتاباتو کیلویی بدی بره و با کلی هزینه کتاب جدید بخری ، بعد بیان بگن دوباره تمدید کردیم نظام قدیم رو!
> نمیتونن یعنی این جمیع شرایط رو زودتر در نظر بگیرن و تصمیم بگیرن؟


چیزی به اسم تصمیم گیری تو ایران وجود خارجی نداره
تمام تصمیمات از قبل گرفته شده فقط باز اجرا میشن
اگرم تصمیم جدیدی باشه دو حالت داره:
یا به نفع مردم نیست ولی به نفع خودشونه
یا به نفع مردمه ولی به نفع خودشون تموم میکنن (مثل قضیه تمدید قدیم که انقدر لفتش دادن تا خیلیا کتاب گرفتن، الان به هر نظام قدیمی بِرِسی حرف از تمدید بزنی یه نگاه چپی میکنه خودت پشیمون میشی از حرفت)

----------


## amir.13

> شنیدم دانشجو جماعت اگه تو انتخابات شرکت نکنه، براش دردسر میشه؟؟؟ ایا حقیقت داره؟؟


نه چه دردسری
فقط شاید بعدا واسه استخدام توی جاهای دولتی به مشکل بخوره

----------


## میلاد زد

> اصلا هیچی تو این مملکت روی حساب کتاب نیست. چقدر ضربه زدن به مردم واقعا با این تصمیمات لحظه‌ای و بی حساب کتابشون. کنکور که یه بخش کوچیکشه
> واقعا ضد حاله روی حرف سنجش حساب باز کنی و کتاباتو کیلویی بدی بره و با کلی هزینه کتاب جدید بخری ، بعد بیان بگن دوباره تمدید کردیم نظام قدیم رو!
> نمیتونن یعنی این جمیع شرایط رو زودتر در نظر بگیرن و تصمیم بگیرن؟


 داداچ تو ایران و با مدیرت گوهر بار جناب  روحانی سرکرده دولت تبخیر امید داری زندگی میکنی که تو داروخونه هاش انسولین پیدا نمیشه به عینه امروز خودم دیدم تو سوییس 
زندگی نمیکنی که :Yahoo (79):

----------


## amir.13

> چیزی به اسم تصمیم گیری تو ایران وجود خارجی نداره
> تمام تصمیمات از قبل گرفته شده فقط باز اجرا میشن
> اگرم تصمیم جدیدی باشه دو حالت داره:
> یا به نفع مردم نیست ولی به نفع خودشونه
> یا به نفع مردمه ولی به نفع خودشون تموم میکنن (مثل قضیه تمدید قدیم که انقدر لفتش دادن تا خیلیا کتاب گرفتن، الان به هر نظام قدیمی بِرِسی حرف از تمدید بزنی یه نگاه چپی میکنه خودت پشیمون میشی از حرفت)


همین مردم هم کم خورده شیشه ندارن! با این مردم که انصافا انتظار نداری سیستم کشورمون مثل سوئیس باشه!؟ مشکل من در درجه اول مردمن بعد حکومت! معمولا نظرم رو اینه که باید این واقعیت رو قبول کرد و ساخت. حرف زدن راجبش چیزی رو عوض نمیکنه و فقط افکار رو به هم میریزه.
ببینیم حالا مجلس با تمدید نظام قدیم چه میکنه. امیدوارم فقط نظر قطعی رو همین فردا بده و نتیجش رو هی نندازه واسه روزای بعد.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شنیدم دانشجو جماعت اگه تو انتخابات شرکت نکنه، براش دردسر میشه؟؟؟ ایا حقیقت داره؟؟




جاهایی که مصاحبه دارن اره

----------


## amir.13

> داداچ تو ایران و با مدیرت گوهر بار جناب  روحانی سرکرده دولت تبخیر امید داری زندگی میکنی که تو داروخونه هاش انسولین پیدا نمیشه به عینه امروز خودم دیدم تو سوییس 
> زندگی نمیکنی که


این حرفا بیشتر جنبه درد دل داره. وگرنه همه‌ میدونیم که نه حکومتمون مثل سوئیسه نه مردممون.

----------


## Mr.Moein

*ظرف کمتر از ی ساعت سه صفحش پر شد*

----------


## Bahar1377

> این حرفا بیشتر جنبه درد دل داره. وگرنه همه‌ میدونیم که نه حکومتمون مثل سوئیسه نه مردممون.


مردم کشورای دیگه تا یه چیزی گرون میشه، تحریم میکنن نمی‌خرند. بعد مردم ما براش صف میبندن!!!! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## amir.13

> جاهایی که مصاحبه دارن اره


کسی که میره واسه مصاحبه که هنوز دانشجو نیست :Yahoo (100): 
(منم حاشیه دوست دارم :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## amir1376

*بکشید بیرون نااااموسا 

برید بشینید پای درستون که روز حساب خیلی خیلی بهتون نزدیکه 
البته اگه عزم رشته های تاپ دانشگاه معتبر پیام نور رو دارید ( به قول مهدی آرتور عزیز ) بحثش جداست ! 

همین مونده باز نظام قدیمایی که دیگه عزم جدید رو کردن باز یه ماه درگیر این قضیه بشن !*

----------


## amir.13

> *ظرف کمتر از ی ساعت سه صفحش پر شد*


ایشالا اگه برادرا ، خواهرا همت کنن میخوایم رکورد تاپیک «شمارش معکوس تا....» رو بزنیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Maneli

بچه ها یه چیزی بگم
با این بحث ها وضع گند کشور و مسولین و سازمان ها درست نمیشه از ریشه و بنیادخرابه !!!!!بیاید جمع کنیم بریم آمریکایی سوئیسی جایی یه ذره طعم زندگی رو بچشیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Calvert

آغا خودت به دادمون برس

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *بکشید بیرون نااااموسا 
> 
> برید بشینید پای درستون که روز حساب خیلی خیلی بهتون نزدیکه 
> البته اگه عزم رشته های تاپ دانشگاه معتبر پیام نور رو دارید ( به قول مهدی آرتور عزیز ) بحثش جداست ! 
> 
> همین مونده باز نظام قدیمایی که دیگه عزم جدید رو کردن باز یه ماه درگیر این قضیه بشن !*

----------


## mina_77

اکثر نظام قدیمی هایی که میشناسم رفتن جدید و دیگه برای هر درسشون چنتا منبع رو تهیه کردن
به هر حال ایشالله که این یه بار به نفع بچه ها بشه و تمدید قطعی
نمیشه انکار کرد که خیلی ها از طبقات ضعیف جامعن و تهیه ی ساده ترین کتب درسی براشون مشکل سازه

----------


## mohammad1381

> بچه ها یه چیزی بگم
> با این بحث ها وضع گند کشور و مسولین و سازمان ها درست نمیشه از ریشه و بنیادخرابه !!!!!بیاید جمع کنیم بریم آمریکایی سوئیسی جایی یه ذره طعم زندگی رو بچشیم


خواهر من ،من انتظار قبول کردن این جمله ای که میگم نداری ولی ایران برای افرادی در سطح متوسط(چه بالا چه پایین)بهتره زنگی تا آلمان و آمریکا(سوئیس رو نمیگم با کشور های اسکاندیناوی کاری ندارم) ولی در کل حتی بری اونور آب اینو یادت باشه همیشه یه شهروند درجه دو حساب میشی حتی سوئیس(نمونش همین افغانی های عزیز) و یه ضربالمثل داریم که آسمان همه جا یه رنگه،
فقط یه چیزی میگم چون تجربشو دارم:اگر توی ایران از نظر درآمد(اینو واقعا میگم توی ایران پول در آوردن حتی حلال بسیار راحتره نسبت به خارج)حالا درکل اگر توی ایران مثلا پزشک باشی به موفقیت نرسی،یا حتی یه آدم الاف بیکار باشی و توی ایران به موفقیت نرسی،اونور آب توی خوابتم موفقیت رو نمیتونی ببینی.
اگر هم منظورتون دانشجوهای صنعتی شریف که باید عرض کنم که خیلی ها هستند که هوش بیشتر از میرزاخانی رو دارند و توی ایران هستند(بدجور ازشون حمایت میشه جوری که اصلا به فکر خارج رفتن هم نمیفتند) و حالا اون کسانی هم میرند این رو بدونید که سطح علمیشون از اون کسایی که میمونند(عضو بنیاد نخبگان ملی هستند)کمتره چون وگرنه اصلا اجازه خروجشو نمیدن الان!
در ضمن من دنبال بحث و جدل نیستم کلا آدمیزاد هر کسی نظری داره چه خواهی،چه نخواهی!

----------


## _Saturn_

وقت طلاست کلا 8 ماه و خورده ای مونده وقتتون هدر ندید، اونایی که تهیه منابع براشون سخته به کنار ولی اونایی که میتونن منابع تهیه کنن بدونید که نظام جدید خیلی بهتر و سبک تر و منظم تره استارت بزنید که وقت کمه.

----------


## _Saturn_

> خواهر من ،من انتظار قبول کردن این جمله ای که میگم نداری ولی ایران برای افرادی در سطح متوسط(چه بالا چه پایین)بهتره زنگی تا آلمان و آمریکا(سوئیس رو نمیگم با کشور های اسکاندیناوی کاری ندارم) ولی در کل حتی بری اونور آب اینو یادت باشه همیشه یه شهروند درجه دو حساب میشی حتی سوئیس(نمونش همین افغانی های عزیز) و یه ضربالمثل داریم که آسمان همه جا یه رنگه،
> فقط یه چیزی میگم چون تجربشو دارم:اگر توی ایران از نظر درآمد(اینو واقعا میگم توی ایران پول در آوردن حتی حلال بسیار راحتره نسبت به خارج)حالا درکل اگر توی ایران مثلا پزشک باشی به موفقیت نرسی،یا حتی یه آدم الاف بیکار باشی و توی ایران به موفقیت نرسی،اونور آب توی خوابتم موفقیت رو نمیتونی ببینی.
> اگر هم منظورتون دانشجوهای صنعتی شریف که باید عرض کنم که خیلی ها هستند که هوش بیشتر از میرزاخانی رو دارند و توی ایران هستند(بدجور ازشون حمایت میشه جوری که اصلا به فکر خارج رفتن هم نمیفتند) و حالا اون کسانی هم میرند این رو بدونید که سطح علمیشون از اون کسایی که میمونند(عضو بنیاد نخبگان ملی هستند)کمتره چون وگرنه اصلا اجازه خروجشو نمیدن الان!
> در ضمن من دنبال بحث و جدل نیستم کلا آدمیزاد هر کسی نظری داره چه خواهی،چه نخواهی!


درجه ی دو که خوبه شما تصور کنید همیشه ی خدا تیتر اخبار شبکه های خارجی : ایران به موشک هسته ای دست یافت، ایران با داعش همکار است، رئیس جمهور آمریکا مردم ایران را تروریست خطاب کرد، تحریم های ایران شدت می یابد، اسرائیل تحت فشار سلاح های هسته ایه ایران و غیره و غیره. بعد تصور کن مردم جهان چه نگرشی نسبت به ایران و مردمش دارن( و اسرائیلم که مثلا مظلوم ترین و بی دفاع ترین کشور دنیاس)  و این همون چیزیه که اونایی که این اخبار سر تیتر دنیا کردن میخوان( منزوی کردن ایرانیا و بدبین کردم مردم دنیا نسبت به ایران) . منم یه روز زیاد به خارج رفتن فکر میکردم ولی بعد از کلی تحقیق فهمیدم مردم ایران به جز کشور خودشون( اونم شاید) جایه دیگه ای ارزش اجتماعی ندارن.

----------


## Maneli

> خواهر من ،من انتظار قبول کردن این جمله ای که میگم نداری ولی ایران برای افرادی در سطح متوسط(چه بالا چه پایین)بهتره زنگی تا آلمان و آمریکا(سوئیس رو نمیگم با کشور های اسکاندیناوی کاری ندارم) ولی در کل حتی بری اونور آب اینو یادت باشه همیشه یه شهروند درجه دو حساب میشی حتی سوئیس(نمونش همین افغانی های عزیز) و یه ضربالمثل داریم که آسمان همه جا یه رنگه،
> فقط یه چیزی میگم چون تجربشو دارم:اگر توی ایران از نظر درآمد(اینو واقعا میگم توی ایران پول در آوردن حتی حلال بسیار راحتره نسبت به خارج)حالا درکل اگر توی ایران مثلا پزشک باشی به موفقیت نرسی،یا حتی یه آدم الاف بیکار باشی و توی ایران به موفقیت نرسی،اونور آب توی خوابتم موفقیت رو نمیتونی ببینی.
> اگر هم منظورتون دانشجوهای صنعتی شریف که باید عرض کنم که خیلی ها هستند که هوش بیشتر از میرزاخانی رو دارند و توی ایران هستند(بدجور ازشون حمایت میشه جوری که اصلا به فکر خارج رفتن هم نمیفتند) و حالا اون کسانی هم میرند این رو بدونید که سطح علمیشون از اون کسایی که میمونند(عضو بنیاد نخبگان ملی هستند)کمتره چون وگرنه اصلا اجازه خروجشو نمیدن الان!
> در ضمن من دنبال بحث و جدل نیستم کلا آدمیزاد هر کسی نظری داره چه خواهی،چه نخواهی!


برادر من حرف هایی که اینجا میگم عقاید و نظرات واقعی من نیست اینم تحت تاثیر دوستی که برای مهاجرت بحث میکردن نوشتم و شوخیه کاملا از لحن ام مشخصه وگرنه مهاجرت که آسون نیست که اگه بود ۸۰ میلیون جمعیت نداشتیم :Yahoo (4): 
نظریات شماهم درسته ضد اش هم میتونه درست باشه جای بحث اینجا نیست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ij16

دوستان نظام قدیمی واقعا یکم واقع بین باشید اگه رتبتون اینهمه سال یه جا مونده یا پنج شش رقمیه بیخیال نظام قدیم شید واقعا اگه نه مثلا امسال چهار رقمی اینا اوردید و میدونید سال بعد میتونید رتبتون خیلی بهتر بشه بمونید اگه تمدید شد.در مورد منابع نظام جدید و حرفی که نظام قدیدمیا درمورد هزینش میگن هم بگم اگه در توانتون نیست کتاب تهیه کنید الان خیلی از کتابا پی دی افاشون رایگان هست تو بعضی کانالا از اونا استفاده کنید.شاید بگید خب مولف اینا زحمت کشیدن و فلان نه استفاده نمیکنم ولی من میگم خب استفادتونو بکنید بعد کنکور هر وقت وضع مالی خوب شد هزینه هاتونو واریز انتشارات کنید .  در ضمن من جاتون باشم اسیر این اخبار نمیشم نماینده ها فقط یه موجی بین داوطلبا میندازن و از پشت پرده خبر ندارن.قضیه تعویقم دیدید درس بگیرید. مافیا میگید هر چی میگید قدرت سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم مانع خیلی کارا میشه.حرف اخرمم اینه که واقعا احساساتی فک نکنید.خیلیا از قدیم رفتن جدید و نتیجشون خیلی بهتر شد.اصرار نمیکنم ولی واقعا اگه رتبه بدی دارید و ارزوی پزشکی اینا قدیمو ول کنید

----------


## Maneli

دوستای عزیزم اگه خودتون رو دوست دارین اشتباهات تون رو چند باره تکرار نکنید نظام جدید از هر لحاظ بهتره و بر فرض محال قدیم تمدید هم بشه به نفع نیست چرا یه مسیر جدید رو شروع نمیکنید؟؟؟؟

----------


## Erfan_brian

> به گزارش حوزه پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، احمد نادری عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر مطلبی درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم منتشر کرد.
> 
> متن مطلب نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم به شرح زیر است:
> 
> طبق صحبتی که امروز با همکاران خوبم در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات داشتم، فردا ان شاالله گزارش اینجانب از وضعیت ‎تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارائه و در این مورد تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. 
> 
> گزارش معتقد است که با توجه به جمیع شرایط، کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی یکسال دیگر تمدید شود.
> 
> منبع: خبرگزاری فارس


بازم حاشیه ۱۴۰۰ !!!

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.13


به گزارش حوزه پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، احمد نادری عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در توئیتر مطلبی درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم منتشر کرد.

متن مطلب نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس درباره تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم به شرح زیر است:

طبق صحبتی که امروز با همکاران خوبم در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات داشتم، فردا ان شاالله گزارش اینجانب از وضعیت ‎تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم ارائه و در این مورد تصمیم گیری خواهد شد. 

گزارش معتقد است که با توجه به جمیع شرایط، کنکور نظام قدیم بایستی یکسال دیگر تمدید شود.

منبع: خبرگزاری فارس



ز حاشيه جدايي جدايي
نظام قديما ديه مثه پارسال ماهايي ک اسير تعويق شديم نشيد.........................................
*

----------


## amir.13

آپدیت:
*توکلی: بجای تحمیل هزینه سنگین با کنکوری‌ها مدارا کنید*
تهران- ایرنا- رئیس هیات مدیره سازمان مردم‌نهاد دیده بان شفافیت و عدالت طی مکاتبه‌ای با وزیر علوم از او خواست تا با در نظر گرفتن شرایط کنونی اقتصادی و دستور بر برگزاری کنکور نظام قدیم در سال ۱۴۰۰، از تحمیل هزینه‌های سنگین به داوطلبان نظام قدیم جلوگیری کند.
*لینک کامل خبر*

----------


## ij16

> بازم حاشیه ۱۴۰۰ !!!


حاشیه های ۱۴۰۰ زودتر شروع شد متاسفانه

----------

